
The light bulb GE buried in a time capsule in 1912 still works - boopsie
http://techland.time.com/2012/03/27/ges-hundred-year-old-bulb-still-bringing-good-things-to-life/
======
dalke
The author of the linked-to essay is incorrect, which led to the mistitled HN
title précis. The time.com author wrote "Unlike batteries, film, food and
beverage, bulbs apparently don’t have a limited shelf life. Or if they do,
it’s more than a century."

The GE description is at <http://www.gereports.com/ge-opens-edison-era-time-
capsule/> . It states "Among the items uncovered were five light bulbs. Three
of them appeared to be in working condition."

Thus, bulbs _do_ have a limited shelf life of under a century, and this HN
title should be "a light bulb GE buried ...".

I now return you to your regularly scheduled pedantry.

